# Trojan Batteries " with POD vent"



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Does this mean they can be vented via a tube?

Does anyone have a 24 or 27MTX or Trojan marine/RV battery?/

Any help please?

TM


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi TM

I think that this means no pipe.

Martin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You could always ask Bardens they sell TROJAN

http://www.barden-ukshop.com/trojan-deep-cycle-batteries-328-c.asp


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

There is a Trojan supplier on my work route.

Might call in and take a look.

Prices look very keen too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/alpha-battery-man

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

From the plumbers merchants or B&Q you can get elbow connections that fit directly over the Trojan vent caps, a really tight, snug fit. You can then arrange a series of reducing pipes and then the vent tubes.

I did this with ours(Rolls/Surrette) but they use exactly the same vent caps. It worked a treat on our Hymer Classic with the batteries inside. Phil from Rhino installs fitted them although I bought the fittings from B&Q.

Left all the fittings at LCS Leisure in Cheshire when we changed motorhomes as the Hymer S Class we changed to has the batteries in an outside locker.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

coppo said:


> From the plumbers merchants or B&Q you can get elbow connections that fit directly over the Trojan vent caps, a really tight, snug fit. You can then arrange a series of reducing pipes and then the vent tubes.
> 
> I did this with ours(Rolls/Surrette) but they use exactly the same vent caps. It worked a treat on our Hymer Classic with the batteries inside. Phil from Rhino installs fitted them although I bought the fittings from B&Q.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.

The Trojan I was considering has square caps.

Had moved away from the 6v idea.

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve had a look online Trev. I can't seem to find out how they are vented or sealed, wet etc.

You maybe need to ring one of the suppliers Barden, Tayna etc to find out whats under the square plastic covers.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I went to A battery Supplier in Rochdale today that I mentioned above.

The battery has two pods, each covering 3 holes. I can modify these to accept two tubes and tee them into one to vent tube.

They gave me a good discount too!.

TM


----------

